# सामान्य मंच > खेल-खिलाड़ी >  क्रिकेट खिलाड़ी (बचपन और जीवनसाथी)

## umabua

इस सूत्र में विश्व के क्रिकेट खिलाड़ियों के बचपने के चित्र एवं उनके जीवन साथियों के चित्र लगाये गए हैं। ये सभी चित्र इन्टरनेट से लिए गए हैं। इन पर मेरा अधिकार नहीं नहीं है। सूत्र सदस्यों के मनोरंजन के लिए बनाया गया है/

----------


## umabua

`````````````



भारतीय कप्तान महेंद्र सिंह धौनी

----------


## umabua

`````````````````



भारतीय कप्तान महेंद्र सिंह धौनी

----------


## umabua

```````````````````


आस्ट्रेलियाई कप्तान माइकल क्लार्क

----------


## umabua

``````````````````


न्यूजीलैंड के खिलाड़ी क्रिस क्रेयांर्स

----------


## umabua

``````````````````



पूर्व पाकिस्तानी कप्तान इमरान खान

----------


## umabua

``````````````


भारतीय क्रिकेट की दीवार कहे जाने वाले राहुल द्रविड़

----------


## umabua

भारतीय क्रिकेट की दीवार कहे जाने वाले राहुल द्रविड़

----------


## umabua

पूर्व आस्ट्रेलियाई कप्तान रिकी पोंटिंग (बांये प्रथम)

----------


## umabua

````````````````




मास्टर ब्लास्टर सचिन तेंदुलकर

----------


## umabua

श्रीलंकाई खिलाड़ी सनथ जयसूर्या

----------


## umabua

विस्फोटक बल्लेबाज वीरेंदर सिंह सहवाग

----------


## umabua

````````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````

----------


## umabua

पूर्व भारतीय स्पिनर वेंकटपति राजू

----------


## umabua

````````````````


शाहिद आफरीदी एवं उनकी पत्नी नादिया खान

----------


## umabua

``````````````````

शेनवार्न पूर्व पत्नी के साथ

----------


## umabua

```````````````

शेन वाटसन पत्नी के साथ

----------


## umabua

शेन वाटसन पत्नी के साथ

----------


## umabua

```````````````````

शोएब मलिक और सानिया मिर्ज़ा

----------


## umabua

शोएब मलिक और सानिया मिर्ज़ा


Attachment 786280

----------


## umabua

सिद्धू और परिवार 

Attachment 786282

----------


## umabua

साइमन काटिच और पत्नी 

Attachment 786284

----------


## umabua

पूर्व भारतीय ओपनर कृष्णामचारी श्रीकांत 

Attachment 786285

----------


## umabua

```````````````


स्टीव वा और उनकी पत्नी

----------


## umabua

एंड्रू सायमंड्स एवं पत्नी

----------


## umabua

``````````````````

रवि शास्त्री

----------


## umabua

दिलीप वेंगसरकर

----------


## umabua

तेज गेंदबाज वेंकटेस प्रसाद

----------


## umabua

विनोद काम्बली और माडल पत्नी आंद्रिया हेविट

----------


## umabua

विनोद काम्बली और माडल पत्नी आंद्रिया हेविट

----------


## umabua

``````````````````
वकार युनुस और उनकी पत्नी डा फरयाल

----------


## umabua

वकार युनुस और उनकी पत्नी डा फरयाल

----------


## umabua

वसीम अकरम अपनी (दिवंगत) पत्नी के साथ

----------


## umabua

युसूफ योहाना पत्नी तानिया के साथ

----------


## umabua

```````````````

युवराज सिंह अपनी महिला मित्र के साथ

----------


## umabua

``````````````

स्पीडस्टर ज़हीर खान महिला मित्र अभिनेत्री इशा शरवानी के साथ

----------


## ingole

बहुत अच्छा संकलन है बुआ जी , बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद हम सभी के साथ साझा करने के लिए

----------


## virat143

बहुत अच्छा सूत्र है बुआ जी

----------

